
What impressive things have been built in a Hackathon - forgottenacc57
It&#x27;s hard to imagine that anything of substance can be built in a weekend.<p>What are the most notable or impressive Hackathon outcomes, where a completely clean start was made at the Hackathon?
======
dmlittle
> where a completely clean start was made at the Hackathon?

Most of the really impressive hackathon projects aren't created from scratch.
The implementation of code might happen during allotted time but the team,
idea, design, and even implementation details have already been thought out
ahead of time. Other times, the projects are simply a proof of concept of how
things "will work once built". The data used is static but made to appear
dynamic in the demos.

Yes, there are times were really impressive things are built by talented
people but this is not the norm.

------
orionblastar
I can tell you what I was told about hackathons. It is a way for programmers
to meet founders and other people. It is an event to bring them together and
see what can be written in a short amount of time.

A program that is written in a weekend marathon would most likely be a demo or
prototype as compared to a program written by a team over months or years.

It is a way to show potential, and find people to help those that have
potential to reach it one day.

------
idreyn
I believe [https://workflow.is/](https://workflow.is/) was prototyped at a
hackathon and was recently acquired by Apple.

------
subsidd
Me and my friend built a safety bracelet for women which had a GPS, GPRS chip
and an inbuilt pepperspray which when sprayed triggered an alarm to volunteers
nearby through the app.

